# New Piece by Neil March



## hornetmuziqpress (Mar 28, 2013)

A demo recording of Neil March's new piece, "Ethereal Modes I", for digital sequencer (but playable by live ensemble), representing a significant departure from recent works, can now be heard at www.soundcloud.com/hornetmuziqpress


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds like a horror movie sounds track


----------

